
Hubble’s Journey to the Center of Our Galaxy - jdnier
http://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2016/hubble-s-journey-to-the-center-of-our-galaxy
======
jdnier
A great illustration (from the article) of the scale involved and Hubble's
amazing resolution:
[http://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/thumbnails/image/hub...](http://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/thumbnails/image/hubbleimage2s1611aw.jpg)

